
Gallup Study Shows Well-Being in Decline Across America - chmaynard
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/03/the-unhappy-states-of-america/555800/
======
jdavis703
It's interesting that at the same time well being is going down, obesity,
diabetes and depression are increasing according to this study. I wonder how
much negative well being is being driven by the obesity epidemic. We already
know that obesity has a measurable impact on healthcare spending, does it not
stand to reason that it could cause other society wide problems?

~~~
notthemessiah
I would think it's the other way around. People are less well off, so they
find comfort in cheaper and unhealthier foods.

~~~
jdavis703
This chart shows dental care going up a lot. A lot of dental work is more or
less discretionary spending. I'd say this shows people care about how they
look (also probably why exercise is increasing), but aren't willing to cut
back on unhealthy foods.

Further median income has been increasing in the U.S. If poverty causes
obesity to increase, I'd expect that since the U.S. economy is rebounding that
obesity would start decreasing.

~~~
thaumaturgy
The US real median income rate has only just now surpassed levels seen in 2007
and, before that, 1999; you can read that as, "median income is now higher
than ever before", or you can read that as, "US working families lost two full
decades worth of wage increases". Both statements would be true.

Furthermore, while median income has increased, the bulk of economic gains are
still not making their way into the average household. This is so broadly
accepted as true that there's an entire Wikipedia article about it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_inequality_in_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_inequality_in_the_United_States)

Opioid and other drug abuse _probably_ correlates well with poverty (example
[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/04/joblessne...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/04/joblessness-
and-opioids/523281/)), and that problem has become a national conversation
recently.

------
ebikelaw
This data seems weird to me because it look like positive well-being is
correlated with suicide. The states in their top quintile like Montana and
Colorado are also top states for suicide. So either their survey method biases
against people who are about to kill themselves, or well-being as they define
it isn't enough to live for.

~~~
Trav5
I associate rural activities with increased wellbeing. Living in or visiting
nature. I also associate guns with rural activities. I wonder how those states
correlate with gun control.

Suicidal thoughts are often strong but momentary. If there is a gun available,
one can take action on the feelings before they pass makeing a momentary
thought permanent. Heartbreaking.

So my hypothesis is that the same restrictions on society and or culture that
decrease the chance of suicide also reduce wellbeing.

~~~
rabboRubble
I associate urban living with more daily physical exercise. Rural residents,
non-ranching and non-farming residents, drive everywhere and walk little. If
they aren't doing a daily exercise like running or hiking, the carless urban
dweller is getting more daily walking in. I know I certainly did when I lived
in Tokyo. It was way more easy getting a gym trip under my belt in Tokyo.

I recall reading a study correlating elevation with suicide. It might explain
the suicide rates in MT/WY/CO.

Found it!

[http://theconversation.com/the-curious-relationship-
between-...](http://theconversation.com/the-curious-relationship-between-
altitude-and-suicide-85716)

------
kaendfinger
There are some studies that show that suicide rates are the higher than normal
in areas where manufacturing jobs have dried up. Surprised nobody even
mentions that on HN, although on second thought, it's probably not that
surprising.

------
stevenwoo
My first question off the bat is why didn't they at least explain why they
didn't just try using the same type of data that the UN nation study did - the
UN study shows the same marked decline in America over time.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/14/finland-
happie...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/14/finland-happiest-
country-world-un-report)

~~~
Ensorceled
"We did this study that's similar to another, less detailed study because we
wanted to focus on our country and differences between states within our
country and, because, that's what scientists do."

------
gt_
I hesitate to trust umbrella measurements of the health of our economy when I
know I cannot trust so much else of I read. Corporate advertising and public
relations will reasonably generate an environment of cynicism.

Why do I trust this article’s claims? I don’t necessarily. But, it reflects
what I observe and my understandings of how humans live with one another.

America is a society optimized for individualism, but humans are social
beings. This is basic stuff, but it’s undermined through propaganda and shame.

~~~
stevenwoo
To your last point, America is also so large and diverse it's going to be hard
to come up with too many sweeping conclusions from data like this. There's
always going to be a few success stories about _individualism_ but that
doesn't help the median person who is just making ends meet, barely, and the
homelessness issue that is worse in America than probably anywhere on earth
especially given our cumulative wealth. The UN does have a happiness measure
for what it's worth, it's probably better for smaller more homogenous
countries. It interesting to compare what the UN study measures versus the
American only one here.
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/14/finland-
happie...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/14/finland-happiest-
country-world-un-report)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
I don't think the homogeneous part is accurate. Four of the top eleven
countries in the happiness ranking are Switzerland, Australia, New Zealand and
Israel. Those are among the least homogeneous of any western countries. All
have over 25% of their populations who are immigrants.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
If anyone else is wondering how subjective wellbeing, aka happiness, is
measured...

"how people feel in their day-to-day lives across key dimensions of well-
being, including physical health and wellness; having supportive personal and
family relationships; financial and economic security; having a sense of
purpose; and connection to one’s community."

~~~
smt88
Why do you think it's less interesting or important because it's subjective
data?

~~~
mercer
Was the comment changed, or are you inferring something from the comment you
replied to?

~~~
smt88
I might have misunderstood it. I thought they were saying, "If you're
wondering how subjective this is..." (implying that it's not an informative
measurement)

------
cryoshon
is it so surprising?

the slightly less than average person is suffering to some degree (most likely
minor), and that suffering is escalating to the point where average people
feel it.

------
RickJWag
Wow, my home state of South Dakota at the top of the rankings.

Snow days must have something to do with it.

